

Without Gizmodo, The 4G Would Still Be "Stolen" - Judson
http://judstephenson.com/2010/05/04/without-gizmodo-apple-would-still-be-without-their-beloved-iphone-4g

======
Judson
Main Point: Diving a little deeper into the law, you can see that in
California, a legal defense against receiving stolen property is claiming
innocent intent. Simply put, you can’t be convicted of a California Penal Code
496 charge if you intended to return the property to its owner or the police
when you bought or received the stolen property.

Think about it another way, the only chance that Apple had for getting the
phone back (if the person who found it didn’t give it back), was for Gizmodo
to buy it before another, less well intentioned buyer emerged (think chinese
knockoff factory).

